# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2016)

*Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur einwöchigen Faltaktion anlässlich des Weltalzheimertag am 21. September mitmachen wollt. Es gibt für vier Teilnehmer das Seasonic Platinum Series mit 1.200 Watt Leistung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die Statistik dort für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Feedback zur Aktion bitte nur in diesem Kommentarthread
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 100.000 Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung von drei Netzteilen zu qualifizieren.
- Das vierte Netzteil erhält der Teilnehmer mit der höchsten Punkteausbeute zwischen dem 21. und dem 27. September, der sich hier gemeldet hat.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alexk94 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_alexk94 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## haVoc_inc (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

haVoc_inc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheSven (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

TheSven - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## binär-11110110111 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

HansMartin1975 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Na dann ... auf geht's !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Der Vollständigkeit halber ....

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Es ist aber wichtig anzufügen, dass ich mich, als der "Scheff" und "Vorfalter" - selber aus dem Rennen genommen habe
also ich bin *NICHT *preisberechtigt


----------



## FlyingPC (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FlyingPC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... da aufgrund Geburtsvorbereitung abwesend: Loebstraus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Gewinne zwar nie etwas, aber bin dabei: mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats.


----------



## Thosch (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

ThoSch_0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Preis oder keiner, egal, bin dabei !!


----------



## KillercornyX (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Da simma dabei! 

KillerCorny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rarek (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

mit neuer Hardware bin ich auch dabei...

Rarek - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

.. bin dabei 

Andreas_H - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ion (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ion_PCGH - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jobsti84 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Nü kloah, am Start 
Jobsti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Uwe64LE - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ion (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hier *kein* OT!
Entsprechendes Feedback/Fragen *nur* hier: Folding @ Home 2016: Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag ab 21.9., Preise von Seasonic


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

SnakeByte - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Hauptsache die Punkte Server kacken nicht schon wieder ab ... Das wäre in diesem Fall echt blöd ^^


----------



## JayTea (7. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hennemi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hennemi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

INU.ID - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Tsd560ti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wenn es kalt genug ist wirds meine Heizung


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

nebelhorn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Wusste bis dato gar nicht dass es sowas gibt, sehr gute Sache!


----------



## Fix666 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Fix666 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## blaubär (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

blaubaer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Daddelopa - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BuzzKillington (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

BuzzKillington - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## EmoJack (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

EmoJack - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Special_Flo (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ultimo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Grestorn (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Grestorn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## HisN (9. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

HisN - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Amon (10. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Amon - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Henninges (10. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Henninges - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Z28LET (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Z28LET - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## 9Strike (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

9Strike - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Norkzlam (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Norkzlam - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Noirsoleil (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Noirsoleil - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kartoffelbird (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

jonasvog - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guckler (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bjoern_57 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hinweis: Der User A.Meier-PS3 bietet ein "Passkey-Aktivierungsdienst" an, damit Ihr schnell in den Genuss des Bonus kommt. Schickt ihm per PN Euren Falt-Account mit dem Passkey und er aktiviert Euch diesen innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit bis zu 16 Threads seiner Xeons.


----------



## wildesworschtebrot (12. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

maudio - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

*PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats*


----------



## jeidler (12. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

jeidler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Andregee (13. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Andregee - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Coolio (13. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Oliver_Kuhlmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

BarnieGeroelheimer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## fly3rman (16. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

fly3rman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Muschkote (16. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Muschkote - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## wolf7 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Wolf7 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DerFoehn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Luke91 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Luke_th - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

kampfschaaaf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (18. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Blizzard_Mamba - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Conqi (18. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Lars-G90 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sc59 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

sc59 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

target2804 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## zinki (18. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

zinki - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MPHxxxLegend - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Visitor2101 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Visitor2101 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## padawan1971 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## philip-j-fry1974 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

philip.j.fry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ion1c (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

gvt_Ionic - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## brooker (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... im Auftrag: Kona - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Garfield694 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

rey - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## einjojo (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

einJojo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## harley765 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

harley765 - User Summary EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

im Auftrag: 

Paolo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Fention - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bembel_Benji (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Bembel_Benji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nightmare09 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_Team_Nightmare09 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## midgard00 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

midgard00 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ElT0RR0 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Hygieia - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Essig83 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Frohes Falten!

Essig83 - Essig83 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PrivateCeralion (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PrivateCeralion - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Knutowskie (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Knutowskie - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

EaStBaYtiGeR - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Seregdu (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PhilippOstertag - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Intel22nm (20. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Intel22nm - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Perseus88 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Perseus88 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Lord-MDB (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

GNCRootserver - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Zputnik (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Zputnik - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brutZel_0o (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

brutZel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chrissyx (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Chrissyx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## raFINNiert (21. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Ich hätte gegen ein 1.200 Watt-Netzteil nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Igu (22. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Igu - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Herterjo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Herterjo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## rellikemmiT (22. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

rellikemmiT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ogami (23. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## vfxworld (23. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

vfxworld - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

PCGH_CHRiSSLYi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (23. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Et voila:

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pu244 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich muß dringend meinen großen Kasten Online bringen...


----------



## janekdaus (24. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

janekdaus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sonntagskind (24. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

sonntagskind - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Malkolm (24. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

malkolm - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Mal schauen ob da trotz Spätstart noch 100k zusammenkommen


----------



## brooker (24. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

... das wird kein Thema sein!


----------



## Singularity (25. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Singularity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tranceangel2k (25. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Tranceangel2k - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tobias_Ke (25. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Tobias_Ke4PCGH - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Mastermaisi777 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Leider die Aktion verschlafen, aber ein bisschen was sollte sich noch ausgehen ^^


----------



## DrDave (26. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## OnkelSam (26. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Spartan1337 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Almdudler2604 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Almdudler2604 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Scubaman (27. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Eckenschimmler (27. September 2016)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

#PCGH4LIVE - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Haxti (16. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*

Haxti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrDave (16. September 2017)

*AW: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel*



Haxti schrieb:


> Haxti - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Du hast die alte Aktion erwischt.
Hier geht's lang: Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag (21.-27.09.2017): Teilnehmerliste für das Gewinnspiel


----------

